# 4-13 live update



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Big boy first 20 min. Shrimp and fishbites


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

#2 twins?


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice start for your morning! Now, get 4 more for your limit.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice. on fire man. I need to get out of this office and go catch some.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

#3 smaller


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

4th bigger than 3rd


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

What, are you beating 'em with clubs?? 

Kidding aside, nice fish. Enjoy!


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Got the 5th, can't upload photo


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

5 again


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

NICE POMPS!!!! two great days in a row. awesome. Why didn't you stick around for the 6th? Rain?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Dang!!!! Great job!


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Outta shrimp


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! What time are we going tomorrow and where are we meeting up ? Lol


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Dawn in destin


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck ! I'll be just down the beach from you, in Gulf shores or I may try to pull in a little tighter and fish Perdido. Lol


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Ive been skunked the last for trips to the beach. Not even one bite. I had all the good baits and i know the surf and where to target fish, but no luck.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Good looking fish! 

If you ever need someone to throw more lines I'd be glad to join you one of these days.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Ive been skunked the last trips to the beach many more times than not this year, until now
For got to mention the sandfleas are few and far between they were just little fingernail size too.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Good job!
I made the 2.5 hour trip down to fish this weekend and didn't get a bite. Found one good flea and a few small ones. I knew the conditions were crap but you have to go when you have a chance.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Destinartist said:


> Ive been skunked the last trips to the beach many more times than not this year, until now
> For got to mention the sandfleas are few and far between they were just little fingernail size too.


I like smaller sandfleas. The bigger ones dont seem to work as good.

I think next week the bite will be on. Warmer weather and the water temps should be in the ideal range. The recent rains did not help either.

Good luck!


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

I knew you where beating them with the mallet! Good job!


----------

